# changement de proprietaire ipod nano



## bebel7775 (3 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous,je m'apprete a acheter le dernier ipod nano,mais le soucis c'est que la personne qui me le vend c est deja enregistré avec son ipod sur itunes a son nom,peut on changer de proprietaire si toutefois je lui rachete,merci d'avance pour vos reponses,
guillaume


----------



## MaToNu (5 Décembre 2008)

Mais oui va ! tu n'as qu'à le renommer en le formatant, ou en...Merde, je sais plus l'alternative, mais je sais que c'est possible !!
Et au juste, tu vas l'acheter combien ton Ipod ?


----------

